# high street



## Tunia

Dear all, 
How would you translate 'high street' into Polish?
Would you give a (rather) long description like 'ulica, na ktorej znajduje sie wiekszosc sklepow i firm w danym miescie',  or do you know of a better strategie to translate it?
Or maybe you would try to find a similar 'concept' in Polish? 

 Context: The high street is having a facelift. In an unprecedented flurry of activity, new retailing concepts are being launched, while some of the 'oldies' are being revitalised.

Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

jedna z głównych/najważniejszych ulic miasta
reprezentacyjna/główna/najważniejsza ulica/arteria miasta?


----------



## Tunia

no tak, tylko nie jestem pewna czy 'glowna /najwazniejsza ulica' implikuje obecnosc sklepow...


----------



## kknd

Rzeczywiście niektóre reprezentacyjne ulice są typowo reprezentacyjne: raczej same kawiarenki. Może w takim razie coś na zasadzie „_ulica handlowa_”?


----------



## Tunia

Przydaloby sie jakies konkretne tlumacznie "high street" - takie, ktore znalazloby swoje miejsce w jezyku polskim. Wiem, ze to nie jest typowo polskie zjawisko ale przeciez w Polsce tez mozna spotkac ulice, na ktorych sa same sklepy ewentualnie firmy.

"ulica handlowa" pasowalaby w niektorych kontekstach, ale jak przetlumaczyc cale zdanie:
The high street is having a facelift.
Ulica handlowa zmienia sie/przechodzi zmiany - nie brzmi po Polsku.
Nie chodzi tutaj tez o rozbudowe a wlasnie o te sklepy na ulicy...hmmm


----------



## Thomas1

Mi się handlowa kojarzy głównie z dzielnicą, lub drogą handlową, ale to zupełnie coś innego. Rozumiem, że wcześniej pojawia się nazwa ulicy, jeśli nie, to po polsku trzeba będzie jej użyć. Powiedzmy, że chodzi o Marszałkowską.


Trwają prace restauracyjne fasad budynków na Marszałkowskiej, ulicy, przy której znajdują się głównie sklepy.


...mieszczą się sklepy oferujące różne towary.


Jeśli chodzi o najważniejsze sklepy w mieście (i może też te większe, chociaż niekoniecznie)

... mają swoją siedzibę główne sklepy stolicy.



To zależy od tego jakie to są sklepy, bez tej informacji nie da się podać dobrego tłumaczenia.


----------



## Tunia

Tu chodzi o typowe sklepy z "high street", czyli H&M, GAP, MARKS&SPENCER, TOP SHOP itp. Chodzi w tekscie o to, ze do sklepow wchodza nowe linie ciuchow + ewentualne zmiany wystroju w owych sklepach. I wlasnie dlatego mam problem. Tu nie chodzi o remont ulicy jako takiej a o to co sie dzieje wewnatrz sklepow "on the high street". Z sama ulica, jako taka, nic sie nie dzieje. 
"high street" jest okresleniem na te sklepy. Nazwa ulica nie ma tu znaczenia, chociaz najczesciej nazywaja sie one X HIGH STREET, np. Camden High Street.


----------



## Thomas1

Sorry zacząłem czytać od trzeciego postu i zapomniałem o dalszej części, którą podałaś.

The high street is having a facelift. In an unprecedented flurry of activity, new retailing concepts are being launched, while some of the 'oldies' are being revitalised.
_Zmiany w domach towarowych (przy głównej ulicy)._
Zastanawiam się czy może też:
_Zmiany na głównej ulicy_ (tu podałbym nazwę miasta). w następnym zdaniu można powiedzieć, że chodzi o domy towarowe i wyjaśnić co się dzieje. Np: _Do domów towarowych na Cadmen High Street wchodzą właśnie nowe kolekcje, niektóre sklepy zmieniają również wystrój.

_Does it more or less fit the bill?


----------



## Tunia

heh, dziekujeThomas1, ty zawsze 'madrze gadasz' 
Pozostaja jednak 2 malutkie problemiki,
1) te sklepy nie zawsze sa domami towarowymi (choc zdarza sie)
2)w wiekszych miastach, takich jak Londyn, jest mnostwo "high street'ow", z tego powodu "Zmiany na glownej ulicy (nazwa miasta)" nie bardzo pasuje. I tez nie koniecznie sa one glownymi ulicami, raczej wlasnie handlowymi...
hmmmm


----------



## Thomas1

Hm, Tunia podajesz nowe informacje, co zmienia postać rzeczy, zobaczmy jak wygląda sprawa:
  High street:-- nie odnosi się do konkretnej ulicy konkretnego miasta
  -- oznacza miejsca, ulice, w miastach gdzie jest dużo sklepów
  -- sklepy są różnej wielkości, zakładam, że sprzedają różne rzeczy nie tylko konfekcję
  -- w przytoczonym zdaniu pojęcie ma dwa znaczenia:na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się, że chodzi o miejsce w mieście gdzie są sklepy, 
  po dalszym czytaniu, zauważamy, że chodzi nie o zmiany na samej ulicy, ale w sklepach na tej ulicy. (Cały czas mowa o pojęciu ogólnym „high street”)​Jeśli coś z tego jest nieprawdziwe, powiedz jak jest w rzeczywistości.

Jeszcze trzy pytania:
  Czy tekst, z którego pochodzi fragment, jest o modzie?
  Czy wiadomo od początku tekstu o czym on jest? 
  Czy jest aktualny, tzn. kiedy został wydany?


----------



## Tunia

Wszystko sie zgadza 

Tekst ne jest o modzie a o zmianach w tych sklepach na "high street"

Pierwsze zdanie tekstu brzmi:  The high street is having a facelift. In an       unprecedented flurry of activity, new retailing concepts are being                    launched, while some of the 'oldies' are being revitalised.

Tekst pochodzi z "The Translator's Guild Intermediate Examination", 1986
a ja ten tekst mam z ksiazki M.Baker "In Other Words:a coursebook on translation"

To krotki tekst o zmianach w sklepach na "high street". Zaledwie kilka zdan. Kolejne zdania mowia o zmianach w poszczegolnych sklepach.


----------



## kknd

Ja mam inne, ale powiązane pytanie: w jakim sensie te ulice są _high_, tzn. skąd wzięła się tak naprawdę ta nazwa? Może coś ma to powiązanie z _noble_, czyli tam, gdzie ciżba raczej nie bywała (bo nie miała po co)?


----------



## Tunia

heh, sprobuje sprawdzic etymologie slowa.
A moze "high" bo zawsze duzo tam ludzi...


----------



## Tunia

From Peter Thomson: Why in the UK, is the main street called High Street?

[A] We have for so long in Britain called the main shopping street of a town by this name that it is now a generic term to describe shops that cater to the needs of the ordinary public: “With juice bars springing up everywhere, juicing seems to have hit the high street”; “To make a high street shop look like a Prada shop you have to spend a lot of money”.

We have to go back a very long way to search out its origin. In Old English, the word high meant something excellent of its type or of elevated rank or degree (we still have terms like high society, high priest and high sheriff that are based on it).

Very early on, high began to be applied to main roads. The first example is highway, recorded from the early ninth century. This referred to a main road between two towns or cities, one that was under the special protection of the monarch as an essential communications link (hence the later phrase the king’s highway to refer to such important roads).

Around the year 1000 high street started to be used in the sense of a substantial thoroughfare, whether in country or town (street has rather gone down in the world — it used to refer to a road of some consequence, usually one so important that it was paved, a rarity at the time). As medieval towns often grew up (or were deliberately created) alongside such main routes in order to provide lodgings and otherwise tap the possibilities for trade presented by passers-by, the name High Street in time became the name of urban roads containing shops, and hence the main retail centre of a town.


----------



## Thomas1

Jedyne co przychodzi mi teraz do głowy to:
     Zmiany na kupieckich ulicach miast.
Zmiany w sklepowych dzielnicach.
 Handlowe dzielnice przechodzą zmiany.


I nie jestem z tego bardzo zadowolony, sorry.


----------



## Tunia

Ja wiem, ze to trudny orzech do zgryzienia.

"Zmiany na kupieckich ulicach miast" - "kupieckich - troche staromodne. Warto pamietac aby w tlumaczeniu oddac nie tylko slowa (co, w sumie, jest najmniej wazne) ale sens, ton, ekspresje, kulture (zalezy od odbiorcow danego tekstu), i nalezy pamietac o ramach czasowych (co rowniez zalezy od odbiorcow i celu tekstu).

Trzecie najbardziej mi sie podoba ale jednak to jeszcze nie to.

Bardzo dziekuje za wysilki 

"high street" jest troche jak "airing cupboard" - po prostu nie istnieje w wielu kulturach...
Trzeba oddac sens zjawiska. Tylko jakich uzyc slow...


----------



## kknd

Może jednak _ulica handlowa_ (tak jak _dzielnica handlowa_)? Można by też, jeżeli ktoś chce, dokonać kalki: tutaj nie byłaby chyba szkodliwa – _ulica wysoka_ (pozostaje w zgodzie z _wysoko urodzony_). Pomysł chyba wart rozważenia.

Z drugiej strony DICT podaje znaczenie opisowe: „(główna, reprezentacyjna ulica w mieście z drogimi sklepami)”. Dwa internetowe słowniki angielsko-angielskie podają odpowiednio: _[British] a main or principal street_ oraz _[Chiefly British] A main street_, papierowy z kolei podaje: _(BrE) (AmE main street) the main street of a town, where most shops/stores, banks, etc. are_.

W związku z tym powyższym można by jednak wrócić do _głównej ulicy_.


----------



## Tunia

Na high street nie ma drogich sklepow. Sa to normalne sklepy gdzie klasa srednia robi zakupy. Nie ma tam sklepow typu Prada czy Armani. Spotkalam sie z definicja ulicy z drogimi sklepami ale rzeczywistosc jest inna. To nie slowniki kreuja rzeczywistosc a rzeczywistosc slowniki. Pamietajmy ze angielski jest zywym jezykiem i wiele wyrazen badz slow nabiera nowe i traci stare znaczenia.

I jeszcze jedna rzecz. Glowna ulica brzmi dobrze ale problem polega na tym, ze czesto w miescie jest wiecej niz jedna "high street".

A moze - Jedna z glownych ulic/dzielnic handlowych przechodzi zmiany...


----------



## kknd

Wiesz… ja się na tym nie znam. Gdy nie znam wyrazu, zaglądam do słownika (oczywiście im nowszy, tym lepiej).


----------



## Tunia

Ja sie tez n atym nie znam 
Ale bardzo czesto odpowiedniki slownikowe nie oddaja sensu danej wypowiedzi. Jak juz wczesniej wspomnielam tlumaczy sie sens itd. a nei slowa. I wlasnie dlatego znajomosc jezyka + posiadanie dobrego slownika nie wystarczy do tlumaczenia...


----------



## kknd

Otóż z tego powodu prawdopodobnie hasła słownikowe są tak rozbudowane (wiele odpowiedników). Do tej pory myślałem, że zwykle sens ukryty jest w słowach. No i muszę się przyznać, że dotychczas posiłkowałem się w tłumaczeniu (pewną) znajomością języka, a w chwilach niepewności podsiadanym dobrym słownikiem… (no przydaje się jeszcze wiedza o własnym języku). Czy zechciałabyś przybliżyć mi to, co do tej pory pomijałem?


----------

